# Nino is now banned



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

With mixed feelings, the moderators have banned Nino.

After 3 years of dealing with this issue, and after 5-6 'last warnings', we have agreed it was time to ban Nino. While I am a fan of his positive influences to the WW forum, his blatant and continous disregard of forum advertising rules have resulted in 100s of reported posts and complaints to me and the other moderators.

While Nino often claims items are prototype, if anyone showed interest, he would PM them sales info.
Nino often bashes competing products, large corp, or small producers. Sometimes, these are MTBR advertisers.
MTBR classifieds are a bargain at $2 per ad. Yet, with this, Nino refused to buy ads to sell his product. He refused to buy MTBR ad space for his small business.
Lastly, Nino didn't always have perfect or working products, and the issues would get aired out on MTBR threads. Some of those times, forum members have been bitten in a 'you don't know how to use the products' V.S. 'your product is poorly made' battle.

Understand we often deal with these issues. Most are unaware of our rules, and once notified, folks will either comply to rules or bought ad space. These have been small niche products, resale of GPS/lights/tires etc...


Put your thoughts here, and let's keep them out of the other threads


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

No comment on this particular issue but as a member of other forums that have, at times, been heavily moderated often with no explaination or chance of further dicussion, I just wanted to say good on the mods for having an open thread for discussion on this particular issue and being prepared to express exactly why they have taken the actions they have.

Thumbs up guys on your openness. No comment on this particular case


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Thumbs up for clearly talking about why he´s banned, instead to let us speculate too much.

Even I don´t show a lot of prototype stuff that I made, I have looked for a low profile and taking further financial info per PM.

A MTBR ad doesn´t help me as I have already sold the products I made.

Are my thoughts correct?


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

*Well...*

...I hope the Swiss stonemason forum mods are on the ball, 'cause this guy now has a lot of spare time on his hands 

Hopefully, Nino v.2 will eventually emerge, using his powers wisely (ala Toujeep).

F.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Weight Weenies are bean-counting cheapskates, at best. I'm guilty of it too...


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

Thumbs up ! :thumbsup:


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I like Nino but he banned himself in $2 increments. The moderators gave him a million chances.

What you should do, is let him come back if he purchases an appropriate level of advertising, whatever that is... I don't know your pricing for that stuff.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Well this forum will be very boring without nino. I feel bad for the guy. We all have to admit that he did contribute a lot in this forum. His use of a DA rd, DA fd, bike setup, etc. I'm always looking forward to whatever new light product he discovered and is selling. I have never bought anything from him because I am smart and old enough to find and buy whatever he has from somewhere else that's cheaper and can offer warranty. And I know if it's just crap or if it's worth it. I see nino as a precious source of information about light parts and not as a supplier of light parts. Hope he comes back soon or we'll all be just talking about old parts that everyone else has and already knows about. Hope they don't ban Mattias next for selling light new stuffs too.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

I respect people that works for lightweight comunity and i am not worried about he is gaining money on it . 
I know this about Nino but not sure about others here talking always **** of him , maybe they are working for other brands and need to stop him . 
We know exactly is wrong here and this is not Nino , personal attacks could define them . I prefer a good lightweight open forum than a predefined brand talking paid for it . Lightweight stuff sells and everyone wants this market also without being it .
..................................................................................................................
I just see you banned Nino , inquisition won /cry .


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

Bring back Nino!!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ya know, OTHER mtbr members who produce products (I mean actually produce, not just order from a catalog for another manufacturer and re-market as their own) at the very least keep buying classified ads and/or buy banner ads for the forum they post in most often. Geoman in the lights & night riding forum for example of someone who buys full ads and mtnbiker4life as an example of someone buying and renewing classified ads each month and linking to it with their signature. 

There is one set of rules... its not one version for nino and one for everyone else. Years and years ago when Stan first started "inventing" his notubes system, he first provided everyone in here instructions, then started selling kits. At which point I and a couple others basically said "this forum isn't for sales, make a website already and market them that way". And guess what, Stan did just that. He stopped posting about his "invention" and went legit with his new business. Awhile later and Nino is flogging and pitching the eclipse tubeless system ad nauseum, and bashing the competition and trying to deny that he had a vested financial interest in the success/failure of eclipse... and then we learned the truth thanks to other mtbr users who called him on it. But facts and reality like that seems unimportant to his fan club. 

I for one will not miss him.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you a moderator DeeEight ?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

No, but I have been here since 1997 and know how to follow the rules on not using the forum as a personal ad space. I was also one of the first people to run an online mail-order bike store in the world and even back then I didn't go around bashing other stores or the products that others offered that might be similar to what I offered.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

That's fair enough, I'll take your word for it. 

I've only been here five minutes, it just seems that in that short time Nino has come in for quite some abuse. 

I totally understand if it is due to his total disregard for the rules that others follow.

I did find his posts informative and would make my own decisions based on his passionate posts about products he was prompting, I do however understand that it would upset people if he was slating their products.

Ah well, at least we can all move on, I will miss his input though.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

So that's how you become an internet celebrity nowadays. The news is already spanning around the globe into other forums. But I guess by now he's already used to getting banned in forums. Wasn't he kicked out of almost all MTB forums at some point?



DeeEight said:


> and bashing the competition and trying to deny that he had a vested financial interest in the success/failure of eclipse... and then we learned the truth thanks to other mtbr users who called him on it. But facts and reality like that seems unimportant to his fan club.


exactly my words. For infomercials I can switch on the telly.


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks mtbr, that will protect lots of people.

Hope you will check the IP's or MAC's from time to time, cause I am sure he comes back with another nickname, as he in other forums tried.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Wow. I think it was the cassettes that finally put him over the top. I never thought it would happen.


----------



## knef (Jan 26, 2007)

He just should have bought the goddamn $2 ads!! Then all these people who were on a quest to slay Nino would shut their gob. People tend to forget he also posted helpfull stuff about adjustments, etc.. It wasn't always about selling products.

The thing about 'you don't know how to use the product': It is a fact that a lot of people who buy through internet and perform installation themselves, are either not skilled enough or just plain impatient to set things up properly. Then they rush to the boards to spawn angry comments. That's how it all starts.


----------



## karl711 (Mar 26, 2009)

:Wow! Not too sure about a blanket ban but I guess that decision has been made now. 
I found a lot of ninos stuff pretty informative & along the lines of what I'm looking for for my bike. 
It was good to see someone who is passionate about the products he sells. I run a small roofing company & I'm very passionate about the products we use. There's stuff out there I wouldn't put on a dog kennel & I let my customers know about them because I would hate to see them being sold something that won't do the job it's supposed to. 
I believe certain members of this forum used his threads just to publicly berate him & disagree with everything put out. 
I for one will miss him. :skep:


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

I think you should have banned DeeEight too. His spam in every Ninos thread was even more annoying than Ninos free ads.


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

elasto said:


> I think you should have banned DeeEight too. His spam in every Ninos thread was even more annoying than Ninos free ads.


I really agree to this, Nino used this maybe as free ads, but Dee8 just uses this forum to bash Nino without delivering something positive to this forum.

BAN DEE8 :madmax:

I don't think this forum will be still interesting enough without Nino's information.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Nino would likely not of been banned if his ego wouldn't of forced him to bring the administration 
issue into the open forum...Gregg and the rest of the administration are really easy to talk to and
will bend over backward to resolve conflects....But no, Nino took to the streets and then put 
the people that be in the corner....

But once you bring (issues) into the peanut gallery your chances of getting banned only multiply...

This situation may only be a "time out" like before in other cases.

Rules are rules


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Trevorken said:


> BAN DEE8 :madmax:


Make him a Supermod to keep all the Spambot asshats inline .


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll have to think about this one for a while but.......I never understood why regular forum members got all worked up when he posted something or anything at all. Maybe they are competitors, I don't know. I read his threads, looked at the pics and enjoyed my day....never really bothered me.

Tell you what though, the guy has lots of pictures and I for one really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I personally like Nino's posts. I think he has a lot of experience and I like him showing off new products. What I didn't like were the Nino vs.DeeEight, Nino vs. Whoever drama that would ruin a informative thread. I'm sure he was warned plenty of times and thank you for taking the time to explain why he was banned. Hopefully he comes back but follows the rules this time.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Nino was a fanatically patriotic Swiss too. If parts didn't show that Red Cross....it was crap - according to him. Aren't the Swiss Euro-mutts(German, Italian, French)???


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

limba said:


> I personally like Nino's posts. I think he has a lot of experience and I like him showing off new products. What I didn't like were the Nino vs.DeeEight, Nino vs. Whoever drama that would ruin a informative thread. I'm sure he was warned plenty of times and thank you for taking the time to explain why he was banned. Hopefully he comes back but follows the rules this time.


I and others only brought drama to threads where we caught him blatantly ignoring the site's rules on advertising OR caught him telling convenient lies (Al cassettes are evil for mtb's... except if he's selling them), or caught him bashing a competitor (dealer or product) because it actually was better than what he offered and would likely cost him sales. The last one is REALLY what peeved off mtbr for years... remember this is supposed to be a <bl>*CONSUMER*</bl> review site, yet Nino often gave negative reviews on products he actually had little firsthand experience with but were competition to ones he sold. Then there's the fact he he liked to go on and on about all his informative posts like his opinions were all that matters in here (and for some of you lemmings, he obviously succeeded).

It hasn't occurred to anyone that there are other german speaking users on the forums that read the german bike magazines who could post the test reviews and articles instead has it? I keep reading people mentioning those as if the few good things somehow cancel out all the bad things.

Also I find it amusing how the lemmings all believe the myth that I never contribute to the site... wake up people... try reading more than just threads started by Nino. Try leaving the shelter of this forum and using the other forums.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm no lemming. I've never bought anything from Nino or anyone else online. I think half of things that he sells are crap but he does contribute a lot to the forum.
I like your posts too Dee (and Dan's, Eli, Rocky, Mathias, Jake, etc) but I don't like when I go into a thread, scroll down and it's just two guys complaining about each other. PM the guy or let the mods handle it. I don't need to be protected by you or anyone else from Nino's products. I guess there's rules that Nino refused to follow but even if he said BUY THIS THING FROM ME! IT'S THE COOLEST THING EVER! I would be able to make up my own mind if it was any good or not.


----------



## knef (Jan 26, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Also I find it amusing how the lemmings all believe the myth that I never contribute to the site... wake up people... try reading more than just threads started by Nino. Try leaving the shelter of this forum and using the other forums.


That's idd because they only read the weightweenie forum here on mtbr... Your contributions are also plenty and usefull. But your personal quest to chime in everytime Nino posts, is quite annoying to say the least. I did like his pics on scale. I did not like his obvious marketing strategy. But I'm smart enough to filter out all the BS, like one should on every damn internet page. The mods should have acted sooner and more severly: buy ad space or be gone, maybe temp banning him until he does agree to buy.
Internet forums should never be a democracy and rules should be enforced by admins. It's the only way to keep things tidy. This will set a precedent for further "grey-zone" users.
Maybe it's a good thing? The future will tell us.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Nino's antics wouldn't of lasted a week over at f88me...
He would of







and found himself in the pot....​


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> Nino was a fanatically patriotic Swiss too. If parts didn't show that Red Cross....it was crap - according to him. Aren't the Swiss Euro-mutts(German, Italian, French)???


According to a friend of mine who married a pro swiss snowboarder, the swiss are among the most well, bigoted of europeans. Unlike in most other countries in europe where the citizens take pride in being well educated in a variety of languages, most swiss are basically unilingual (in one of the three languages mentioned above depending on where in switzerland you are) and I've witnessed that one first hand myself having spent about a month living there. Also if you choose not to believe me, believe the 57% who voted for a federal constitutional amendment banning the new construction of minerets just last year.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

while I agree with you on Nino, this is just utter nonsense. Sorry. Is your friend happily married? Doesn't sound so. I disagree with almost every point.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I personally DID buy some of Nino's products. I have been running his cassettes for the last couple years. I bought from the 1st batch and had some issues. He corrected the problems. Period. He didn't just sell to me, and then tell me to pound sand when I had problems. That is in fact "customer support".

I am also on the "enjoy reading Nino's posts" side. I like seeing new and innovative products. I did not always buy them from him. 

I feel that Dee8 took it upon himself to lead the crusade against Nino. I actually feel that he made it his goal in life to get Nino banned. If it were not for his posts, Nino would likely have not made quite so many posts that had nothing to do with bike parts. It seemed that Nino was trying to advertise, but got no reply from the MTBR admins. I find it strange that Rensho did not comment on that claim.

Ban Dee8. MTBR will save a ton of bandwidth.

I want Nino back.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Rensho said:


> With mixed feelings, the moderators have banned Nino.
> 
> *After 3 years of dealing with this issue*, and after 5-6 'last warnings', we have agreed it was time to ban Nino. While I am a fan of his positive influences to the WW forum, his blatant and continous disregard of forum advertising rules have resulted in 100s of reported posts and complaints to me and the other moderators.


Nino hung himself, now live with it.​


----------



## knef (Jan 26, 2007)

So, this went from Nino to the Swiss being too chauvinistic... because you met some peeps over there who could not speak different languages. Complete BS. In every country there are people who refuse to learn/speak different languages and people who love learning new languages to communicate. In my country (Belgium) we are obliged to learn French and English in high school, German is an option. Still there are people who refuse to speak French to the people in the south of Belgium... If you only happen to meet some of these people, well then I understand your point of view. But you can't generalise an entire nation upon that. You made it a fact, which it isn't. It's all about perception.

whoops, going off topic, sorry


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

And DeeEight is calling the entire Swiss nation bigoted having had a discussion with a friend of a friend and only been there twice. 

Very narrow minded, I hope I'm not judged in so few posts too, I wish there was a Facepalm smiley 

Cheers, 

Si.


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

Nino is the reason for me converting to weightweeniesm. I never bought anything from him but I learned a lot from his detailed informative posts. I don't always agree with his posts and some of his posts I just put in my brains recycling bin. I don't really understand why other members like to bash him. If a person is smart enough he/she should be able to filter what's good or bad.

I respect the moderators decision to ban Nino for disregard of MTBR forum advertising rules.

I do want Nino back due to his contribution and knowledge of weight weenie world. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Simonhi said:


> I wish there was a Facepalm smiley


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> I feel that Dee8 took it upon himself to lead the crusade against Nino. I actually feel that he made it his goal in life to get Nino banned. If it were not for his posts, Nino would likely have not made quite so many posts that had nothing to do with bike parts. It seemed that Nino was trying to advertise, but got no reply from the MTBR admins. I find it strange that Rensho did not comment on that claim.


Right... gregg runs mtbr... all nino had to do was PM gregg to find out the advertising rates... he claims he didn't get a reply but that requires believing him that he even sent the messages in the first place. I wouldn't trust nino on that point. Anyone who blatantly ignores warning after warning after warning, and then when its too late goes "well its all mtbr's fault for not replying to my messages" is an complete moron, pure and simple.

I wouldn't have responded to Nino's posts at all if he hadn't for years already been ignoring the forum rules, and by the time I started giving him grief over it, it was already a long and tired habit of his to use this forum exclusively to make extra money, and anyone who doesn't believe the german bike tests he posted were to further that goal (that most every test he put up included products he sold was not lost on me though it appears to have been ignored by others).

I do like how I'm held up as the poster boy for the anti-nino league though. Shows how little many actually paid attention to the problem and the threads and all the others who were complaining. Note Rensho in the opening message of this thread said they'd received 100s of complaints and flagged posts about Nino. They didn't all come from me people.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

rensho said:


> Put your thoughts here


As if a solipsistic forum issue ever led to enlightenment.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> According to a friend of mine who married a pro swiss snowboarder, the swiss are among the most well, bigoted of europeans. Unlike in most other countries in europe where the citizens take pride in being well educated in a variety of languages, most swiss are basically unilingual (in one of the three languages mentioned above depending on where in switzerland you are) and see it as beneath them to learn the other two languages well. This really should come as no surprise given the swiss governments duplicity in its second world war dealings with facist regimes in italy, german and spain. And that of its banks especially. I briefly dated a german ex-pat who's been working/living here in canada for many years this spring, and her english and french were great, as was her german. She also spoke as I recall a smattering of four other languages. My friend who married the snowboarder? He speaks german... and a very tiny amount of french, and practically no english or italian. She speaks english, french and german. Oh...she's canadian too btw.
> Apparently its similar to how chinese think of themselves as the middle kingdom as it were, the swiss act the same way. Their shite never stinks and everyone else is beneath them.
> 
> I've been to switzerland twice and I can say I definitely did notice the regional language issue more than once. And given how we've all watched Nino act for the past decade, the whole "the world revolves around me and I don't need to follow your rules" attitude just reinforces what my friend has told me about her new in-laws and her husband's friends. I think she's happilly married to the guy, apparently one of the few nice swiss she'd ever met.


That's a highly offensive and needless post.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

knef said:


> So, this went from Nino to the Swiss being too chauvinistic...


Actually I said bigoted, not chauvinistic. And if you don't believe me, well... this is a country who's voters just past a law banning minarets on buildings last year, because they see them as a symbol of Islam.


----------



## homey2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I enjoyed many of Nino's threads. Too bad he did not play by the rules.
Reading DeeEight's complaints and now Swiss bashing really turns my stomach.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Then complain to the mods about me. That's how it works around here remember. 

But you might also check your facts first, maybe visit switzerland, interact with its citizens (granted I only spent a month there so what the hell do I know right?).


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

DeeEight said:


> Actually I said bigoted, not chauvinistic. And if you don't believe me, well... this is a country who's voters just past a law banning minarets on buildings last year, because they see them as a symbol of Islam.


I don't think its fair for you to criticize another nations ideals. They think differently then say a US born does so you may never understand how they feel and why they chose to do that.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

...STOP ALREADY!


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 7, 2010)

I have been reading these forum for years but never felt I needed to post. dee8's comments make him sound like an idiot.


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Nino will be missed. nino>dee8 though. Nino was informative and had plenty of great news, ideas, etc. along with his sometimes amusing product marketing. He added character to the forums.


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

After reading Dee8s offensive and xenophobic rant against the Swiss and Nino I would say the mods banned the wrong person.


----------



## stevec1975 (Nov 27, 2009)

Tricone said:


> After reading Dee8s offensive and xenophobic rant against the Swiss and Nino I would say the mods banned the wrong person.


What that man said. If Dee8 is not even on a warning, I don't know how. It's a shame that about half the usefulness of this forum has gone with Nino.

I am sure he will be back in one form or another, I'm also sure Dee8 will be currently missing having to check each of Nino's posts for concurrence to the Forum's rules!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

We don't need to be protected from Nino or anyone else. We can make up our own minds if we're buying what he's selling. When Nino does come back let the mods handle him. The mods are the only ones that can enforce the rules so they should be the only ones that bring them up in threads.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I do like how I'm held up as the poster boy for the anti-nino league though. Shows how little many actually paid attention to the problem and the threads and all the others who were complaining. Note Rensho in the opening message of this thread said they'd received 100s of complaints and flagged posts about Nino. They didn't all come from me people.
> 
> ...
> 
> Then complain to the mods about me. That's how it works around here remember.


DeeEight, I acknowledge you've been here longer than most and have made great contributions in the WeightWeenie forum and other areas BUT this is a little hypocritical. You remind people that the 'way it works around here' is to complain to the mods about someone. People obviously already know this as Rensho notes 100s of complaints against Nino that, I agree, didn't all come from you.

The biggest offender for publically complaining about someone ignoring the MTBR rules and policies instead of reporting to the mods is YOU. Yes, other people did it. BUT, barely a thread went by that Nino contributed to in which you didn't take it upon yourself to publicly remind him. Hence you are seen as the 'poster boy for the anti-nino league'. All you needed to do was report the post to the mods as you suggest.

Nino provided information and showed new products that often hadn't been seen before. If someone asked where to get them he'd tell them. He provided a source for otherwise hard to find parts. He expressed his opinion on parts that HE USED, that he also sold. There were plenty of times he'd show something, then when someone asked where to get it he'd say not me anymore...it doesn't work...I won't sell it. Like all opinions on the internet, you take it as a grain of salt and do some research. See what other peoples experience is so you can make up your own mind before purchasing. If it didn't work for him it didn't mean it wouldn't work for you, vice-versa some things that worked well for him that he then was happy to sell didn't work well for others. We've all bought parts before that get good reviews but don't work for you.

His input will be missed. I won't miss threads being ruined by your continued attacks on him and the resulting arguments that others would get sucked into. Like I've gotten sucked into this one. Damn It! It's happened again. I'm out...ignoring this thread from...now.


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

I nearly bought a number of products from Nino - just decided on something locally instead because of convenience. 

I will definitely miss Nino's experience he brought to this forum.

Now all he had to do is by a $2 ad? Shoot - someone should just fund him so we can have Nino's post back with all of the interesting information. Set up a Paypal account and we can all donate ten cents.

I'm sure most of us were wise enough to see if Nino's post were biased at certain times.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

What most weren't wise enough to see was his blatant lying (even about his motocross accomplishments), and for the record I remember a guy on here a few years ago named Mr. Scary who called Nino out on his Eclipse involvement and the fact his products were cr_p and wouldn't hold together, etc long before Dee Eight. He was outright criticized by the Weenie regulars as to HOW DARE someone challenge Nino. It took a few years for the general populace to catch up but Nino has now been exposed...


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Nino will be back! This banning could be a "time out" kind of thing...
Or under a new user name.​


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

I will miss Nino's posts.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Jake Pay said:


> Nino will be back! This banning could be a "time out" kind of thing...
> Or under a new user name.​


If his I.P. is banned, he won't.

I like Nino, thought his threads were mostly interesting, but was he biased...yes.....was he ignoring forum rules....yes.
I'll miss him.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Dee8, I think you've said your fill here. You're not helping your case.

For the record, I'll miss Nino and his posts as well. If I bothered to copy the many many PMs to him, from me, you'd see my continued support for him. Like I said, after 3yrs, it was enough for everyone.

MTBR does watch IP addresses for banned folks returning. In rare cases, users are allowed back after some months or years.

I'll leave this thread open through Sunday night, then I'll lock it.


----------



## blue cross (Dec 16, 2009)

rensho said:


> Dee8, I think you've said your fill here. You're not helping your case.


This definetly will not stop this guy to post his next 10000 messages .It is part of his personality development.

I wish MTBR that it not ends up to close forums down because the right for free trade will bring other Nino's up here but includes the great chanche that people can compare and get info in a pool to choose from a variety of products.
MTBR will always be after the commercial aspect behind every post because it is a commercial institution itself.
Hope that you will not have a BEER FORUM in the end and still suspicious about people posting ads for beer brands.

And please do not worry to ban me.I will be out for a year or two or more anyway. Promise!
Bye.


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

blue cross said:


> This definetly will not stop this guy to post his next 10000 messages .It is part of his personality development.
> 
> I wish MTBR that it not ends up to close forums down because the right for free trade will bring other Nino's up here but includes the great chanche that people can compare and get info in a pool to choose from a variety of products.
> MTBR will always be after the commercial aspect behind every post because it is a commercial institution itself.
> ...


 Given this posters location, this probably made more sense in Finnish.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

did those 50g tubes ever become available for sale? or BS for 2 years?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> did those 50g tubes ever become available for sale? or BS for 2 years?


You answered your own question.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

Jake Pay said:


>


Thanks, I saved it for occasions just like this one.

This one helps too :madman:


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

The eclipse tubes? They're available. Check out R2 Bikes.


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

But unfortunately they are crap.
Nearly all of them gets tiny holes (if they actually hold up a longer time ;-) and nobody knows why (also Eclipse as it seems).


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

Went for a long ride -- one of my buddies when OTBs and destroyed his collarbone in three places, smashed his helmet and got all skinned up... Just came back from the hospital, and wow... all I can say is it is sad that this could not be worked out.. Furthermore, some of the mud slinging is uglier than my friends clavicle... I wish the guys constantly attacking others would ride more... and maybe they would smile more.. The constant attacks in the WW forum are the worst things on MTBR...


----------



## DKTC (Aug 27, 2007)

Maybe the personal battle has gone too far for some members and Mods too. This has gone beyond it useful aspect as all the discussion is POST banned decision. IMHO I think it better for Nino to post in some other english forum eg. weightweenies or others, so that the current wound can heal and all those who like Nino's post and want to positively contribute can go to the new forum.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Tricone said:


> After reading Dee8s offensive and xenophobic rant against the Swiss and Nino I would say the mods banned the wrong person.


He's doing plenty to color his credibility for all of us with each post.

BB


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

D8, way to trash the whole nation of Switzerland, creepy!


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Maybe (if and or when) Nino comes back the shifters, cassettes and tubes will be perfected.

I personally wont buy anything he's selling regardless....









I prefer being able to return my purchases in person so I don't have to deal with a salesman 
that has more excuses then our government.








​


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

contributing a lot of ideas and discussion in no way creates a right to break the rules.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

byknuts said:


> contributing a lot of ideas and discussion in no way creates a right to break the rules.


True that







But it took over three years to get


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

like:
he does provides us many info
did he translate german to en? like his EU products review
every pixs on scale.

unlike:

I dont mind if he pm sell one or two parts occasionally, but here is not a marketplace.
Always -ve to other people thought
Absolutely not the source of getting light parts, if you go taiwan evil bay, all 'prototype' he mentioned already selling there

RIP -.-


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Exactly... I'm sure every recon dealer gets offered samples of the new products ahead of time, or at least an email about them. This is the same for pretty much every dealer of some brand's products... as a dealer, the manufacturer tells you about new products months before the rank and file consumer finds out. Its not like they're doing anything special JUST for you because you post on a forum. Of course you're not supposed to then post about them on forums with pics because number one it can tip off competitors to your new products and give them time to respond with something better and number two... what happens if the product doesn't live up to early promises... you've created all this interest in something which then flops and it sullies the manufacturer's reputation (the Eclipse tubes is a great example of this).


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

its a sub 100g tube what would you expect from it?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its not just sub 100g, the one size offered so far is I believe 52g for a 26 x 1.9/2.3 rated size. Mind you they're also about 65 euros each. Personally I'd rather tape the rim, put in a couple ounces of sealant and an air valve. 

Panaracer had clear polyurethane tubes before which were very very light. They also had problems with them holding air. I know very light riders who managed to detonate them. I have a bunch of 27" and 700C models still in the packages on my tubes shelf. One sec I'll go weigh one... ok the box claimed 90g for the 700x28C size, actual weight was 82g. Hmmm, maybe I'll run them in my cross bike this fall. Worst that happens is I get a flat... and they only cost me $1 each at a bike store liquidation.


----------



## NVIbex (Sep 18, 2006)

Selling products that don't perform as they should is just wrong.

Over shifting and sloppy gear changes on the cassette while racing is a losing mix.

Top it off with an 80$ tube thats has holes in it. 

That's your friend?


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*Oh, what a tangled wwweb we weave...*

Wow. There are so many issues, it is hard to sort through them and understand cause & effect...

• MTBR: Thanks for the info shared. I'm sure there is more to it than any of us need to know.
• Marketing & Advertising: M&A goes a long way (not always in the right direction). But wait, there's more! I see there is no listed sponsor of the WW forum. So, other MTBR forum sponsors, did they have issues with Nino & his products or with Nino not paying advertising fees. Had Nino paid ad fees, would other sponsors have to "suck it up" and "let it go"? There world may never know...
• Nino: I never bought from him, but I found his pics on scales and knowledge informative and worthwhile (as well as others who post). I personally like to investigate and research, so I usually take things at face value and look into them myself to make an informed decision before I buy...caveat emptor (let the buyer beware).
• D8: I am not a lemming...nor a fanboy...of Nino or D8.
• Paid Spam: I for one am glad Nino did not pay $2 for each of his 50 products offered. How annoying would that be? "Paid Spam: Eclipse Innertubes", "Paid Spam: Titanium Cassettes", "Paid Spam: Lightweight Grip Shifters", etc. Not saying he shouldn't pay for advertising, but seeing "Paid Spam" every few threads would get old fast. Plus, would that have given him permission to be more vocal? Would others have had to restrain from posting against him if he had? Probably not...
• Swiss Rants: Those posts should be edited by those who wrote them or deleted by mods...no reason for them or benefit whatsoever.
• Revolution: Did Nino's antics spark any revolution? Are others rampantly setting up shop and selling their goods without paying ad fees? I don't know or claim to know or claim to care. I understand there has to be consistency & continuity. Everyone has to follow the rules. Agreed.
• Sponsors: If Nino became a sponsor, would quality control have been any better or worse for the products he showcased? No. There are other sponsors of other forums whose frames had some issues in the past, I don't blame MTBR for the recalls. Sponsoring is paid advertising to win as many customers to whatever cause they are promoting. It doesn't make a product any better (or worse) because a company pays for ad space...
• SPAM ALERT: We are all guilty of spamming our opinions and ideas. Not sure if Syntace or Crank Brothers are sponsors of MTBR, but they sure would be a perfect fit for the WW Forum. More stems and pedals have been bought because of WW threads, posts, opinions, etc. If Tune sponsored the WW Forum, would that limit posts that include Extralite, AX, B-T-P, etc.? All these companies (and others) have had some issues with product failures, also...just sayin'.
•Opinions: Like they say, opinions are like...we all have them (and we all think ours are beautiful & right).

C'est la vie...life goes on...get out and ride.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

aussie_yeti said:


> The biggest offender for publically complaining about someone ignoring the MTBR rules and policies instead of reporting to the mods is YOU. Yes, other people did it. BUT, barely a thread went by that Nino contributed to in which you didn't take it upon yourself to publicly remind him. Hence you are seen as the 'poster boy for the anti-nino league'. All you needed to do was report the post to the mods as you suggest.


Well the posting publically was to try and shame him into doing the right thing (and stopping) but pretty much any time I caught him doing it, I reported him also. There were definitely others (Mr Scary as mentioned) who were reporting him AND denouncing him publically at the same time before and concurrent to my doing it. I'm willing to bet that a lot who responded saying mtbr did the right thing were reporting him also.


----------



## knef (Jan 26, 2007)

Well it didn't help him into doing so. Which was clear from the start. But you still kept doing it, turning every thread into a whine-fest. Which is very annoying !!! I'm not saying you are completely wrong, but I had to sigh each time I encountered it and stop reading. It also actracts other members who are eager to start flame wars and they would then have an open goal. I do, however, apreciate your other contributions. Just like I digged Nino's pics on scale.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

ya know... nino didn't invent pics on a scale... and he wasn't the exclusive performer of them.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

d8 stop crying


----------



## karl711 (Mar 26, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> ya know... nino didn't invent pics on a scale... and he wasn't the exclusive performer of them.


Well this IS a surprise, another thread where dee8 just can't stop *****ing with people & wasting thread space. 
The mods have already told you to call it day yet you still carry on regardless. 
Get a life man or go away!:madman:


----------



## gixer7 (Jul 26, 2007)

I can understand why Nino was banned but I sill think the WW forum will be poorer for it.

My 1st intro to Nino many years ago was when he was bashing some Hope floating rotors (that I knew were actually really good) - I quickly learned he had some biased opinions and once I knew what I had to filter found his posts informative more often than not. Not much different really to a lot of other info I find on the interwebs.

Like others I disliked when his threads or posts degenerated into bickering between himself, D8 & others. I have found D8's non-Nino related posts esp. on various metal properties & historical knowledge useful as well but his self appointed crusade was embarassing (as is his anti Swiss rant in this thread).

I've bought a few small items from Nino (mostly items where I knew the brand & quality beforehand) with no issues but never quite understood why he didn't just pay for some banner ads. Seemed an easy enough resolution.

I guess if Nino is determined enough he can re-join. A blocked IP address is easy enough to circumvent although I'd prefer it if he worked with the mods to come to a resolution to satisfy everybody and abided by the forum rules. We'll see I guess.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

DeeEight said:


> Its not just sub 100g, the one size offered so far is I believe 52g for a 26 x 1.9/2.3 rated size. Mind you they're also about 65 euros each. Personally I'd rather tape the rim, put in a couple ounces of sealant and an air valve.
> 
> Panaracer had clear polyurethane tubes before which were very very light. They also had problems with them holding air. I know very light riders who managed to detonate them. I have a bunch of 27"


my schwinn varsity is almost 40 lbs! i converted it to tubeless but the cheap tire i used split at the seam when i hit a bumb. it needs a new rear hub, freewheel, larger chain, and cable housings so i rarely ride it..

stans tape and valve are supreme, panaracer now offers a polypropylene green tube.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Actually the panaracer green tubes predate the sealant conversion tubeless setups by several years (they hit the market, early in this decade). As I recall, they were the talk of the forum before stan showed up.


----------



## knef (Jan 26, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> ya know... nino didn't invent pics on a scale... and he wasn't the exclusive performer of them.


don't be a smartass


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Guys,
I think Nino's knowledge is very important.
I guess the whole thing got a little to much personal, I think he should be back in the forum.
Adi.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

He's been on my ignore list for months; thank you for cleaning up the tools from the forum.


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

- he offer knowledge and information for acquisition only.
- other experiences as his own where from his point of view always self inflicted by the user, never one of his promoted parts could fail.
- he translated test results, but as far as I know only the positives, he embezzles the negatives to make "his" products better.
- from time to time he changed his arguments 180° for sales volume (my impression)
- he has a great knowledge, but I think here are some others with more detailled knowledge and they are impartial!

i understand mtbr and think this is a very good decision. in some weeks no one ask for him anymore and this forums works like always, but without aggressive advertising and bs about the operation of some parts.
Thank you rensho


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Originally Posted by DeeEight
> According to a friend of mine who married a pro swiss snowboarder, the swiss are among the most well, bigoted of europeans. Unlike in most other countries in europe where the citizens take pride in being well educated in a variety of languages, most swiss are basically unilingual (in one of the three languages mentioned above depending on where in switzerland you are) and see it as beneath them to learn the other two languages well. This really should come as no surprise given the swiss governments duplicity in its second world war dealings with facist regimes in italy, german and spain. And that of its banks especially. I briefly dated a german ex-pat who's been working/living here in canada for many years this spring, and her english and french were great, as was her german. She also spoke as I recall a smattering of four other languages. My friend who married the snowboarder? He speaks german... and a very tiny amount of french, and practically no english or italian. She speaks english, french and german. Oh...she's canadian too btw.
> Apparently its similar to how chinese think of themselves as the middle kingdom as it were, the swiss act the same way. Their shite never stinks and everyone else is beneath them.
> 
> I've been to switzerland twice and I can say I definitely did notice the regional language issue more than once. And given how we've all watched Nino act for the past decade, the whole "the world revolves around me and I don't need to follow your rules" attitude just reinforces what my friend has told me about her new in-laws and her husband's friends. I think she's happilly married to the guy, apparently one of the few nice swiss she'd ever met.





markw1970 said:


> That's a highly offensive and needless post.


+1:madmax: 
THAT is highly offensive and needless post !! :nono: 
DeeEight: It is a good thing that you edit the "Originally Post #31"
What's wrong with you!?.......oh I know what it is, your brain must be the size of a pea!!:thumbsup:


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

you should ban D8!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Nino's motive, as I see it, is that he finds parts that work well for him, and being very excited about them, he wants to sell them. Stuff that doesn't work for him, he doesn't want to sell. Yes, he does say he has a few alu cassettes for MTB, but he actually says he doesn't recommend them for MTB use. Some people still want them, for show bikes, road bikes etc.

Now, the problem sometimes with Nino, is that if a part doesn't work for him or a fellow rider, it must be crap. No matter if the part works for lots of other riders. Like the Extralite E-Bones crank, which was deemed worhtless because one friend had failed to seal the top of the seatpost, allowing water to flow freely into the BB shell and rust the bearings. But now, several years later, the Lightning crank, using EXCACTLY the same bearings, and even has a hole trough one arm where more water can enter if not plugged, is deemed fine.

I'll miss Nino's posts. They were always informative, even though I didn't always agree with his views, or simply had different experiences due to different riding conditions. 

Now, D8 on the other hand, must be the most annoying and rude poster on WW, along with Malol back in the day. His complain-to-informative ratio must be stellar.

The Swiss I've encountered have a different way of communicating that most Americans. The Swiss are direct to the point of sounding overbearing, and the Americans are polite to the point of being ridiculous. Put the two together, and you will get problems. Neither way is right or wrong, and do not reflect the true character of the people, they are simply cultural differences that one needs to be aware of to be able to communicate well. Coming from Norway, which is somewhere between the Swiss and Americans in oral/written politeness, I must admit, it is sometimes easier to be exposed to too much politeness than too little. 

Ole.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll bet with Nino gone that D8's attitude will mellow....
It appears that







Nino's UBER WW GOD antics drove D8 to a boiling point and took his anger 
over the edge....Along with alot of other members...

Myself, I won't miss Nino's interrupting of threads to show his wears and talk down the competition..

One simple example was when I posted the real world weight XX front dérailleurs and 
within a couple of replies Nino shows up with his DA/speem....What an ass, this kind of
crap happen more times than not...

The list goes on and on....









Will I miss him in discussion threads ? Yes.....Will I miss his invading of threads to sell his wears...
Oh hell no...









Hopefully he'll learn from this banning.....









But that would take letting alot of air out of his ego........


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

I bet D8 is in remorse, without Weeno, he's going to just talk about 10 year old green tubes, zzzzzzz...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Actually I danced a jig when rensho announced it was official.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Actually I danced a jig when rensho announced it was official.


I envisioned Nino taking his chisel and hammer and beating the living crap out of his basement. :incazzato:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I wonder if they made a thread about it on the german bike forums.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> I wonder if they made a thread about it on the german bike forums.


I'm sure Peter got the word out............


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

After reading this thread it's clear to see that most will miss Nino's posts.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Its true, Nino was "informative" only with the intention of someday making you his customer. He even stopped selling on eBay because he once mentioned they were gouging into his profits....which is understandable, because fleabay does have a tendency to burn a hole in your pocket. 

Nino - you had good info...but you hung yourself $2 at a time.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Well then he lied about that also because he's actually never stopped selling on ebay. I'm sure he only said it to justify flogging stuff through here for free. Realistically why bother with ebay when he had to compete with every other light parts dealer offering similar or better products and terms (I bought my Recon Ti 10speed cassette from Peter actually because the price was lower AND he didn't spam this forum) and mtbr wasn't actually doing anything permanent to stop him. 

Depending on how my cassette works out, I may start dealing Recon cassettes in the future when i get my store open, as they represent a good value alternative to XX and XTR cassettes. Only catch is the need to order 20 at a time. Here in canada, the dealer wholesale for a XX cassette is about what the US retail is (stupid exclusive distributor price fixing).


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Personally I found Nino's posts about stuff he might sell LESS of an annoyance than the shatstorm that followed with D8 and others complaining and the inevitable back and forth that came on after. 

Yes he was selling stuff, yes it was against rules. But most of the stuff he was talking about you could buy other places. Case in point the eclipse tubeless everyone *****ed about him pushing. Well, um I actually bought them from a US reseller, based on the thread here. Not sure how that's against the rules. 

Anyway D8 and others, you won congrats. However don't pretend you guys following every post he made with 5 annoying ones helped.

.02$


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

DeeEight said:


> According to a friend of mine who married a pro swiss snowboarder, the swiss are among the most well, bigoted of europeans. Unlike in most other countries in europe where the citizens take pride in being well educated in a variety of languages, most swiss are basically unilingual (in one of the three languages mentioned above depending on where in switzerland you are) and I've witnessed that one first hand myself having spent about a month living there. Also if you choose not to believe me, believe the 57% who voted for a federal constitutional amendment banning the new construction of minerets just last year.


That's racist garbage. How do you get away with that kind of bollocks? I've worked and holidayed repeatedly in Switzerland. It's rare to meet a Swiss from either side of the Rosti trench who can't get by in French and German. Most also speak English well and (even if they don't live in the Italian speaking part) a little Italian. Granted, Romansch is very localised but I've still met a lot of Swiss who can speak that too. With the possible exception of the Dutch there are no more adept linguists in Europe, possibly the world.

I've never even heard of Nino but I doubt he's worse than you.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I like how no one has responded to/attempted to defend the mineret ban.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

DeeEight said:


> I like how no one has responded to/attempted to defend the mineret ban.


Yeah well, there are racists everywhere. Fortunately we don't have to deal with Switzerlands but we do have to deal with you.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> I like how no one has responded to/attempted to defend the mineret ban.


He ain't Billy the Kid








​


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*No Defense...*



DeeEight said:


> I like how no one has responded to/attempted to defend the mineret ban.


Are you referring to "Minaret"...? 
I can't speak for the Swiss, but as an American, I am just an Infidel, so what do I know?


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

> ....With the possible exception of the Dutch there are no more adept linguists in Europe....


Think so too, may the belgians (dutch, french, german, english and flemish).
That's great and I wish I could do so too


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

By reading this thread I can can see that there are mixed feelings among users too, so congrats to the mods. Rules are rules...

As for new info, if a product is good, people will know about it...


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> I like how no one has responded to/attempted to defend the mineret ban.


your statement on that just told me that you don't know anything about foreign affairs. Just know about the headlines and not about the background. This particular incidence with the ban is a nice show case for where the dangers of a "direct democracy" lie: when a minority of the electorate wins because the majority didn't take it serious and didn't go to the ballots.

You see that anti-islamic resentments in many European countries at the moment, in particular in the Netherlands. Decades of immigration of people with lower educational background from islamic countries have sparked this "they are at the gates of Vienna" feeling. Certain demagoges capitalize on that. Every society is susceptible to this.

More NY Times and less Fox News maybe?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Dee8, It's obvious that Nino and his bold sales agenda really got to your ass. I agree that Nino crossed the line according to the forum rules, and after fair warning from the moderator should have been suspended or banned long ago. I think the reason the mod didn't take action was that Narcissistic Nino, contributed to the forum with ideas, current info, weights, and pics. WW will miss his comments and post for sure. Why would you put so much effort into getting him banned? A person won't put this much energy into a thing like this unless there's a payoff of some kind. What's yours?

"Depending on how my cassette works out, I may start dealing Recon cassettes in the future when i get my store open, as they represent a good value alternative to XX and XTR cassettes. Only catch is the need to order 20 at a time. Here in canada, the dealer wholesale for a XX cassette is about what the US retail is (stupid exclusive distributor price fixing)."

I hope the mod closes this thread like he said.....haven't we all had our fill on Dee8 dancin on Nino's grave.............get a life.....


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Well then he lied about that also because he's actually never stopped selling on ebay.


So you follow him around on Ebay as well? That's creepy.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

rensho please close this thread

nino you will be missed here certainly, but i'm sure you'll pop back & visit us


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm not an usual user of ww, but will certanly miss Nino Posts &pics!
Even if didn' like the man and his posts... the forum lost some great inspiration! oohh well sometimes human kind like to throw themselves to the dark age! Let's hope for the "renascence" of Nino!

Regarding the minaretes, think about it: It was people choise! It was a free vote and won the NO. What's the big thing?
Also... that issue has almost 1 year old (nov/2009)!

Regarding Swiss:

They are not in th UE but are in the EFTA
They don't have Euro money but franc swiss
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_nationality_law


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't follow him around anywhere, but searching for titanium cassette on ebay and his auctions are always there. And Crazy8, I don't have any payoff and epic fail there at suggesting i'll have one because I'm pondering dealing recon cassettes locally in my store. I'm not sure how nino being banned off mtbr translates to more sales in canada's capital at the retail storefront level. I put the effort into getting mtbr to enforce its own rules on advertising because if the rest of us have to buy classifieds to sell stuff, and buy banner ads to run online businesses here... then he should have to also. And yet, for years they just looked the other way and let him get away with it. 

As rensho pointed out in his message at the start of this thread, if mtbr kept letting him get away with it any longer, then why would any company/business bother to buy ads? They could just do when nino did instead. Create threads with a smattering of info on new products now and then, while bashing the competition.


----------



## rondigs (Nov 23, 2008)

This forum often reminds me of the fabricated drama that plagues the interest of so many people these days ...tired of titty babies. Find a more significant problem or relevant issue and invest all of your time into making a difference in the world. It's over. Quit already.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

rondigs said:


> This forum often reminds me of the fabricated drama that plagues the interest of so many people these days ...tired of titty babies. Find a more significant problem or relevant issue and invest all of your time into making a difference in the world. It's over. Quit already.


Sounds good. Let's save the world.

I, too, will miss his informative posts, problem solving and general tenor he added to the forum.

It's not like Nino is not available. Lucknino can be found here and he accepts PayPal!!! He's on various eBay sites as well - Germany, US, Switzerland, etc... .

Yes, I have purchased four items from him in the past. Two 140mm Windcutter rotors, 1 Ti cassette 11-34 (which he exchanged for an upgrade when I was having difficulty with the first one) and a seatpost collar.

I am eyeing that new 9 speed 11-36 cassette for my Niner....

BB


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> rensho please close this thread
> 
> nino you will be missed here certainly, but i'm sure you'll pop back & visit us


I agree, this thread is going nowhere now, beyond the notice of Nino's ban.


----------

